# DONE with marriage.. Thank God!



## Married27 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello TAM, my soon to be ex -husband and I are officially separated and I am so happy. We have been together for 6 years (currently have a 27month old girl). It has been a nightmare of a union and I could not be more satisfied with my choice to move on. For the time being we will still live in the same place which is big enough to provide our own separate space and privacy. He lives upstairs with his own bathroom , entertainment area and room. I stay downstairs with my own bathroom and room. The living arrangement is of course only temporary until I finish the nursing program , get a job and move out on my own. We are both comfortable enough to live like this for another year or so. I gave him the freedom to do as he pleases , he has the choice to see other women , go out, travel etc. 

I really want to make our lives as comfortable as possible and drama free. During this point in our lives we both agreed to work on our friendship for the sake of our daughter. I do not want to make my daughter's life more stressful by fighting and not getting a long with her father. During the course of our marriage I have never EVER been unfaithful nor do I plan on seeing other men for a very long time. I just want to focus on moving on with my life with my daughter and finding my own way. 

He is not a bad person, nor do I hate him we just were not meant to be as a result we gave each other 6 years of living hell. For example during this past weekend we took our daughter out to a Christmas carnival it was really beautiful , I was hungry and ordered some food which came out to be 30$, he became furious and started screaming at me in front of all the other families. He made me return the food and the drink he said he wasn't going to spend another dime on me. Then He kept on screaming at me as I was walking away. I couldn't hold back the tears I just started crying in front of everyone. Can you imagine the freak show? I felt so bad for my little daughter but thankful (she is only 2 )she was completely unaware of what was going on. I knew at that moment that I would never be happy in this marriage and my daughter would ultimately pay the price. When we got into the car I handed him his wedding bands and told him it was over. I would never sleep in the same room with him again and once we got home I asked him to kindly move his belongings elsewhere. We were DONE. He agreed. 

I felt sad and scared for my daughter , she was the reason why we stayed in the relationship. I had somehow convinced myself that I did not need sex, love or any type of intimacy to stay in the marriage my daughter was more than enough of a reason. I was very very wrong. I guess I learned that the hard way. 

My parents support my decision wholeheartedly they are willing to help me financially as well, since I am currently a full time student and a SAHM, with no current income. I am lucky I have family, I know very well that my situation could be so much worse.

If you are reading this long post , thank you for your attention.


----------



## GotLifeBack (Sep 12, 2013)

No man would get angry over spending $30 to feed his family. It sounds like there is something else going on here that has made him angry, and he was looking for a reason to blow up.

Have you discussed it with him?


----------



## Married27 (Jul 30, 2013)

WantWifeBack said:


> No man would get angry over spending $30 to feed his family. It sounds like there is something else going on here that has made him angry, and he was looking for a reason to blow up.
> 
> Have you discussed it with him?


To late for that discussion . He loves to humiliate me in front of people. 

DONE.


----------



## Honorbound (Nov 19, 2013)

Married27 said:


> To late for that discussion . He loves to humiliate me in front of people.
> 
> DONE.



That would irritate me too. If your SO has an issue with you (or vice-versa) it should be discussed in private.... not in front of the world like a Jerry Springer show.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Hmm, are you married to my ex? That behavior sounds like him, except when I told him we were done he kicked and screamed the whole way. Haven't spent one second regretting the divorce, and our boys are fine. Keep your head up, you and your daughter will be fine.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

